# CS Problems



## 20MustangGT01 (Mar 30, 2004)

Is anyone having trouble logging onto the standings system?


----------



## MCPHS401 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Welcome to the Commonwealth of Massachusetts 
HRD Standings & On-line Applicant Record Information System Main Menu 

Saturday, November 24, 2007

Nope, Working fine for me
*


----------



## GodblessThearmy (Aug 15, 2006)

It goes up and down. Happened to me when I was on the list. Just try again later.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

No problems here


----------

